# CO2 Production



## dyollnave (May 30, 2009)

I was talking to a clerk at my lfs and he said something about producing co2 with Peanut butter and Molasses. Something about it links proteins better or something like that. I tried searching around the internet about this but it turned up nothing. Does anyone know anything about this?

dyollnave


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi dyollnave,

I have not heard of using those ingredients to make DIY CO2. I do use strawberry jam and peanut butter to make a great sandwich however!


----------



## AquaX (Aug 14, 2006)

Haven't heard of anyone using Peanut butter. Suppose it's a good source of protein, but there are better options. Have a look at Tara Nyberg's recipe : http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/Nyberg_yeast.ppt


----------



## dyollnave (May 30, 2009)

I like the protein mix idea, always thought that the yeast needed more than just sugar. I was currious about the peanut butter thing, but the mix would be a better idea in my mind. Figure that it would mix better. 

Im from seattle too! Although Im currently attending school in michigan.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

You spread rub the peanut butter and molasses ON the plant leaves . Be sure to use a tamale dough spreader on large sword plants. You can use a piping bag for smaller leafed plants.

Also, try to ignore the LFS guy. Change out 50% a week, replace; it'll be more reliable than worrying about ethanol levels accumulating or having a big bottle that makes you ***** in your mouth a little every time you open it 

-Philosophos


----------



## dyollnave (May 30, 2009)

how could that possible help the plants? just sounds a little crazy. What chemically does the peanut butter and molasses add to the plants?


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that Philosophos was just kidding with you. :yawinkle: Please don't put peanut butter and molasses on the plant leaves, or anywhere else in your tank for that matter.

Andy


----------



## dyollnave (May 30, 2009)

Ha dont worry I wasnt about to put it anywhere near my tank, rather in my tank


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, I was kidding around. I can't imagine why you'd use those two things with a DIY yeast culture, or how the person at the LFS find their advice. For maintaining a culture, it's better to just change out; yeast will spread until it creates its own toxicity levels. 1 tsp of yeast when you can buy it by the lb isn't that much. Keep it in your freezer if need be.

-Philosophos


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

I think he was looking for a bribe. You know, "Tell ya what kid, go fix me a peanut butter molasses sandwich and I'll tell yas everythin you need ta know bouts makin C02."


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

Sounds like the dude was yanking your chain, playing with your head, looking to see just how gullible you might be. A pretty mean thing to do, IMHO. All the yeast needs is sugar, water, and a lack of competing organisms. Clean your equipment with hot water beween batches and you're fine.


----------

